# Diana is crafting PALM TREE LAMP! [ CLOSED ]



## Amissapanda (Apr 29, 2020)

Rules/guidelines:

1. Please comment here if you're interested in coming! I will DM you the code when it's your turn.
2. I'll be waiting at the airport and walk you over to Diana.
2. I will be allowing two people or so at a time. Please be patient until it's your turn!
3. Donations of NMT or pink/blue/purple hyacinths are welcome and super appreciated, but not required! (If leaving hyacinths, please leave them to the left of the airport in front of the orchard. Thanks! Also: Please do not leave other types! I have more than enough of most others! ^^;; )
4. Please leave through the airport naturally! Do not use the minus (-) button or she may stop crafting!

Again, I will update you in DM when it's your turn and send you the code! I will LIKE your comment here once I have sent the code, so keep an eye out for that. Also, please be patient, if you would be so kind! I will do my best to get to absolutely everyone who wants to come and get the recipe.


----------



## Briana0666 (Apr 29, 2020)

Amissapanda said:


> Rules/guidelines:
> 
> 1. Please comment here if you're interested in coming! I will DM you the code when it's your turn.
> 2. I'll be waiting at the airport and walk you over to Diana.
> ...


May I please come?


----------



## seularin (Apr 29, 2020)

i would like to come !!  been trying to find them forever


----------



## xchristy (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi I would love to come


----------



## moomoopickles (Apr 29, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to stop by!


----------



## Dewy (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd love to stop by ^^


----------



## Izzycrossing123 (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to stop by!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 29, 2020)

All codes have been distributed and most (sans just 1, I think) have visited up to this point! Thank you guys for being considerate!


----------



## Deca (Apr 29, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to come over for this!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 29, 2020)

Just wondering if she's still crafting? It'll look good inside and outside anyone's island.


----------



## Lucyme (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to visit please


----------



## noobie007 (Apr 29, 2020)

would love to visit  I can bring 2 blue hyacinths


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 29, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Just wondering if she's still crafting? It'll look good inside and outside anyone's island.



She's still crafting! I'll check again at the turn of the hour, too, to make sure she's still at it.


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 29, 2020)

would love to visit


----------



## Melisann (Apr 29, 2020)

Interested!!


----------



## atriosocool (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to come by!


----------



## Vadim (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to visit, can bring you some pink hyacinths!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm just going to send everyone invites---I don't know how much longer she'll be crafting. But there might be some airport traffic, so be forewarned! I want to make sure everyone has equal opportunity to get it.


----------



## hiimsummi (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 29, 2020)

All codes have been sent! Thanks for your patience, everyone! : ) 

And thank you so much for the hyacinth flower donations! They just haven't been breeding much for me, so I really appreciate the help! 

Diana is still crafting at this moment, but I don't know for how much longer!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020

Last call and I'll be closing in about 5 minutes if interested parties are through!


----------



## noobie007 (Apr 29, 2020)

thank you so much for letting us visit Diana!!! you are awesome


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 29, 2020)

noobie007 said:


> thank you so much for letting us visit Diana!!! you are awesome



No problem! Thank you for being considerate guests! : ) Enjoy the DIY!

Last call now before I close it up~!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm afraid I have no hybrid hyacinths or NMT to donate ;_;

But may I please visit her? I'd love to see her, since she lives in my NL town!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 29, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I'm afraid I have no hybrid hyacinths or NMT to donate ;_;
> 
> But may I please visit her? I'd love to see her, since she lives in my NL town!



Sure, I don't see why not. Looks like most crafting-interested parties are through, so it should be okay. I just want to make sure that everyone who wanted the recipe can get it. I'm pretty sure the crafting villager swaps at 8PM. Which is less than 10 mins from now.


----------



## Sobia (Apr 29, 2020)

Can i come by if you got space?


----------

